# "likely to become energized"



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

It it is conductive, and has power in or on it.


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

backstay said:


> It it is conductive, and has power in or on it.


I have a table lamp sitting on a metal filing cabinet.

Likely to become energized?


----------



## 3xdad (Jan 25, 2011)

BBQ said:


> I have a table lamp sitting on a metal filing cabinet.
> 
> Likely to become energized?


Bolt a jumper b/t the two right away.


----------



## Chris1971 (Dec 27, 2010)

BBQ said:


> I have a table lamp sitting on a metal filing cabinet.
> 
> Likely to become energized?


:laughing:


----------



## Celtic (Nov 19, 2007)

3xdad said:


> Bolt a jumper b/t the two right away.


:no:

Cadweld them together with some 500MCM :thumbsup:


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

BBQ said:


> I have a table lamp sitting on a metal filing cabinet.
> 
> Likely to become energized?


A metal lamp and the fixtures frame is not grounded - possible, very possible


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

brian john said:


> A metal lamp and the fixtures frame is not grounded - possible, very possible


So are you saying an inspector could require bonding the metal file cabinet?


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

BBQ said:


> I have a table lamp sitting on a metal filing cabinet.
> 
> Likely to become energized?


Pretty obvious that would be a code violation!


----------



## don_resqcapt19 (Jul 18, 2010)

While I don't agree, CMP 5 has stated that the terms "may be energized" and "likely to be energized" have the same meaning. 
Likely does not mean it is possible. It means exactly what it says...it is likely (a good chance of happening) to be energized, while the term may means that is it possible, no matter how unlikely.


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

Celtic said:


> :no:
> 
> Cadweld them together with some 500MCM :thumbsup:


I have worked on a job where the engineer would have asked for that. :laughing:


He had specified a 750 copper to be cadwelded to a audio visual rack on the 5th floor and run down to the services grounding bus.

The shop talked him down to a 4/0 cadwelded to building steel and only bolted to the sound rack.


----------



## Celtic (Nov 19, 2007)

BBQ said:


> I have worked on a job where the engineer would have asked for that. :laughing:
> 
> 
> He had specified a 750 copper to be cadwelded to a audio visual rack on the 5th floor and run down to the services grounding bus.
> ...


Engineers do love their grounding/bonding...:laughing:


----------



## 3xdad (Jan 25, 2011)

BBQ said:


> I have worked on a job where the engineer would have asked for that. :laughing:
> 
> 
> He had specified a 750 copper to be cadwelded to a audio visual rack on the 5th floor and run down to the services grounding bus.
> ...


:laughing:

"If i can draw it from my desk, can't you guys install it?" .._EE_


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

BBQ said:


> So are you saying an inspector could require bonding the metal file cabinet?


No way in hell, I am just saying it is possible.


----------



## Electron_Sam78 (Feb 26, 2010)

BBQ said:


> I have worked on a job where the engineer would have asked for that. :laughing:
> 
> 
> He had specified a 750 copper to be cadwelded to a audio visual rack on the 5th floor and run down to the services grounding bus.
> ...


----------



## Rollie73 (Sep 19, 2010)

BBQ said:


> I have a table lamp sitting on a metal filing cabinet.
> 
> Likely to become energized?


How are you still alive to post on ET??


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

BBQ said:


> I have worked on a job where the engineer would have asked for that. :laughing:
> 
> 
> He had specified a 750 copper to be cadwelded to a audio visual rack on the 5th floor and run down to the services grounding bus.
> ...


Should have yanked an amp out of the rack then put the 750 on top and put the mold on and asked the sound guy if that was ok. :laughing:


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

BBQ said:


> I have worked on a job where the engineer would have asked for that. :laughing:
> 
> 
> He had specified a 750 copper to be cadwelded to a audio visual rack on the 5th floor and run down to the services grounding bus.
> ...


26 Story building engineer spec'd 750 kcmil all the way to the basement electric room MGB (Main Ground Bus)


----------



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

brian john said:


> A metal lamp and the fixtures frame is not grounded - possible, very possible


I actually like that scenerio because it challenges the vagueness of the rule. In a properly installed electrical system the hot wire is NOT likely to contact the pipe...but then, there's the rule.


----------

